# Clicker Training by Laurel for ACC



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Acc -There might be something to this clicker training yet. Laurel got 3 out of four the first time. ROFL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!! You are too much!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had no idea she would move. That is as much movement as I have seen out of her today. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Fine you win! Figures you would find this one.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Fine you win! Figures you would find this one.


HUH??? I am losted.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Man i wish I didnt get rid of mine... you guys would be laughing .... Click once Maggie snaps..click twice snap- snap... 3 clicks ... snap, snap, snap./


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> HUH??? I am losted.
> 
> Hooch


 
I thought that you were trying to prove that the clicker is not effective, making a joke out of it...were you not??? Now I am losted! LOL.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No just picking with ACC. I really believe what ever works for you works for you. I am the same way about food too. I am a pretty easy going guy.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Man i wish I didnt get rid of mine... you guys would be laughing .... Click once Maggie snaps..click twice snap- snap... 3 clicks ... snap, snap, snap./


Sounds like you taught her to count with clicker training. LOL

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll come clicker train your dogs...



It works for me, too... click and beer


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'll come clicker train your dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> It works for me, too... click and beer


If you can click my dog to bring me a beer and get it past Mrs Hooch you are more than welcomed.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't train women. Who can? I suggest a crate, or lots and lots of beers for HER first.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I can see poor healthed me getting Mrs Honch in aqcrate. I can't even keep her at home. Hmmmm....there is an idea get the beer while she is gone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Im with hooch! lol


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

ahaha now thats a well trained dog!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She put in alot of hard work before we taped that video. ROFL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good job Laurel, looks like you have daddy trained real well.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL She is in constant practice mode.

Hooch


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

HAAHAHAHA I just found that video!! That's a kill!!! Man, the dedication, you two must be exhausted, Hooch! "play pitifull" My hubby's going to love it. He sits in his chair at night and tells Emmy to wag her tail and lick her lips. She really does lick her lips for him...I don't get it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> She really does lick her lips for him...I don't get it.


Now that there is just funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not kidding, she really does! Then I'll say it she just looks at me and does her little eye roll thing. I always think I'm going to pay attention to see if she just licks her lips alot in general but never pay attention. I'm going to capture it on film sometime and show ya, Hooch.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would be willing to be she is doing it and when she starts then he says that just to get at you that he has trained your dog. ROFL


----------

